
Actress Kristen Stewart just released a research paper on AI - sea6ear
https://qz.com/889668/actress-kristen-stewart-yes-that-kristen-stewart-just-released-a-research-paper-on-artificial-intelligence/
======
kitwalker12
Link to paper authored by Stewart, Bhautik Joshi and David Shapiro of Adobe
and Starlight Studios
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1701.04928v1.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1701.04928v1.pdf)

